# An die Crew



## Coasthunter (27. August 2009)

Der Termin für den *"Rügen Cup 2010"* steht fest.

Am 16.01.2010 gehts los.

Das ganze kostet 480€. Da ist Verpflegung an Board schon mit drinn. 
Übernachtung inclusive Frühstück: 22€. 

Keine Vorkasse, bei mehr als Windstärke 5 fahren wir nicht raus. Also kein Finanzielles Risiko.



*Teilnehmerliste:*
    1. Coasthunter     100%
    2. aal-matti         100%  (Bezahlt)
    3. Sunny             1000%
    4.Knutemann      100%
    5.Pitus                100%          (Bezahlt)
    6.Buschangler     100% (Bezahlt)
    7.Sven (Bruder von Buschangler)100% (Bezahlt)
8.Kollege von Sunny
    9.Strandperle   (100%)
10.Johnny


*Nachrücker:*1.) Norge Klaus


----------



## aal-matti (27. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Hi Andor,

ich bin natürlich dabei.Ich kann an allen dreien Terminen. Also trage mich mal schnell ein.#6


----------



## dtnorway (27. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Folgende Termine stehen zur Auswahl für unseren *"Rügen Cup"*
> 
> 09.01.2009
> 16.01.2009
> 23.01.2009




Moin!
Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch ne Maschine erfinden mit der ihr in der Zeit zurückreisen könnt!


----------



## Schleien_Lover (27. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

:'D..ja..;=)..viel glueck beim erfinden..


----------



## Coasthunter (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Hi Andor,
> 
> ich bin natürlich dabei.Ich kann an allen dreien Terminen. Also trage mich mal schnell ein.#6




Ist notiert.:vik:


----------



## sunny (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Wenn da nicht binnen Sekundenbruchteile mein Name auf der Liste steht, gibt das Ärcher |krach: und das nicht zu knapp :q.

Termin ist mir erst mal wurscht.

Um welchen Kutter geht es denn jetzt? Um die Sundewind?


----------



## knutemann (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moin Andor
Da ich die Mehrsau nicht allein da hochkutschen lassen kann  und wenn ihr mich wieder mitnehmt, bin ich natürlich dabei
Termin ist mir auch erstmal völlig latte.


----------



## Coasthunter (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moin Männers.
Wenn es allen recht ist, werde ich den Termin für den 09.01. bestätigen. Falls uns der Wind einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen sollte, können wir das ganze dementsprechend nach hinten verlagern.

@Sunny: Wir fahren mit der Sundewind. Sehr netter Kontakt, bis jetzt kann ich nichts bedenkliches an der Sache finden. 

@Knute: Schön, das Du wieder dabei bist.#6


----------



## knutemann (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> @Knute: Schön, das Du wieder dabei bist.#6



Saubähr:vik::l


----------



## sunny (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Wollen wir ggf. versuchen 12 Leuts zusammen zu bekommen? Frag ja nur wegen dem Preis. Nen Küstenschein müssen wir uns vor Ort auch noch besorgen. 

Bestätige ruhig den 09.01., ich kann es auch kaum erwarten |supergri.


----------



## Coasthunter (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Bestätige ruhig den 09.01., ich kann es auch kaum erwarten |supergri.



Am 09.01. gehört der Kutter uns.:vik: Und die Crew ist fast vollständig. #6 

Wenn wir mit 12 Leutz fahren, würde jeder von uns 8€ sparen aber ne Menge Platz einbüßen. Warten wir mal ab, wer sich noch meldet und entscheiden dann. OK?


----------



## sunny (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wenn wir mit 12 Leutz fahren, würde jeder von uns 8€ sparen aber ne Menge Platz einbüßen. Warten wir mal ab, wer sich noch meldet und entscheiden dann. OK?



Nö, hast ja recht. Also 10 :vik:. Hast du die Zimmer für 2 Nächte auch schon gebucht?


----------



## Coasthunter (28. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Nö, hast ja recht. Also 10 :vik:. Hast du die Zimmer für 2 Nächte auch schon gebucht?



Selbstverständlich.:q:q:q Und für mich ein Einzelzimmer, damit ihr beim Schnarchen eure Ruhe habt.


----------



## sunny (31. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Sauberst #6. 

Was'n mit Pöppi? Weiß der Bescheid?


----------



## Coasthunter (31. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Sauberst #6.
> 
> Was'n mit Pöppi? Weiß der Bescheid?



Der treibt sich für etwas längere Zeit Beruflich auf Zypern rum. Aber da ich mal ganz stark davon ausgehe, das er mit will, hab ich ihn mit auf die Liste gesetzt. Du bist übrigens nicht der einzigste, der den Kutter gerne für 2 Tage chartern würde. Pitus hat mich schon fast genötigt. Wenn alle wollen, reservier ich uns den Kahn noch für den 08.01. dazu. Muß halt nur für alle passen. 

Noch jemand dafür???????????


----------



## sunny (31. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du bist übrigens nicht der einzigste, der den Kutter gerne für 2 Tage chartern würde. Pitus hat mich schon fast genötigt.



Ich wusste doch, dass auf Pitus Verlass ist #6 . Ist ja nur wegen der langen Anreise und um evtl. ein Windtag auszugrenzen. 

Haben wir denn genug Gefriermöglichkeiten? Evtl. fangen wir ja mal was |supergri.

Ist ja unter Umständen auch ne finanzielle Frage. 2 Ausfahrten à 48,00 € ziehen 3 Übernachtungen à 22,00 € nach sich. Summasummarum 162,00 € + Sprit + Futteralien, also ca. 200 Schleifen.


----------



## knutemann (31. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich hätt auch nix gegen 2 Tage|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (31. August 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich hätt auch nix gegen 2 Tage|rolleyes



War mir irgendwie klar.|muahah:

200€ sind absolut realistisch. Das muß erst mal bei allen über sein. Gerade nach Weihnachten. Aber ich wäre natürlich dabei, wenn der Rest von uns das hinbekommt. Mal schauen, wer sich noch alles zu Worte meldet. Ich müßte das nur demnächst irgendwann genau wissen, damit ich dementsprechend umbuchen kann.


----------



## sunny (1. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

So gerne ich auch 2 Tage machen würde. Für Januar schlage ich vor, dass wir erst mal einen Tag zum Testen machen. Dezember (Weihnachten) und Januar (alle möglichen Versicherungen) schlagen doch ne erhebliche Bresche in die Kollekte.


----------



## Coasthunter (1. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> So gerne ich auch 2 Tage machen würde. Für Januar schlage ich vor, dass wir erst mal einen Tag zum Testen machen. Dezember (Weihnachten) und Januar (alle möglichen Versicherungen) schlagen doch ne erhebliche Bresche in die Kollekte.




Ich denke auch, wir sollten es erstmal bei einer ausfahrt belassen und erstmal schauen, ob es uns überhaupt dort gefällt. Haben wir eigentlich noch Nachrücker, falls der ein oder andere ausfällt?


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

würde ja gerne aber bei mir ist zu der zeit schonzeit


----------



## Buschangler (4. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

*MOIN JUNGS!!!!*
Ich bin wieder da!!!
Alles "senkrecht" bei Euch???


----------



## Coasthunter (4. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> *MOIN JUNGS!!!!*
> Ich bin wieder da!!!
> Alles "senkrecht" bei Euch???




Der verlorene Sohn.:vik: Ja mein bester. Alles super. Bist Du im Januar beim "Rügen Cup" dabei?


----------



## pitus02 (4. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> So gerne ich auch 2 Tage machen würde. Für Januar schlage ich vor, dass wir erst mal einen Tag zum Testen machen. Dezember (Weihnachten) und Januar (alle möglichen Versicherungen) schlagen doch ne erhebliche Bresche in die Kollekte.



:vik:Angsthasen :m
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Buschangler (5. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Jupp, bin dabei!!!
Und mein Bruder auch!#6
So eine Tour  kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen!!


----------



## Coasthunter (6. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Jupp, bin dabei!!!
> Und mein Bruder auch!#6
> So eine Tour  kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen!!




Was wäre die Tour ohne Dich?? 
Kümmerst Du Dich wieder um die Pokale?


----------



## Buschangler (6. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Kann ich machen!
Für jeden 1 ,oder nur die ersten 3????
Da gibt es ja noch nen Wanderpokal. Soll Pitus ihn verteidigen?
Können sonst auch nen neuen Wanderpokal nehmen!


----------



## sunny (7. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moinsen Crew, 

Pitus muss verteidigen. Dat war doch nur ne Eintagsfliege von ihm :q.


----------



## Coasthunter (7. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Moinsen Crew,
> 
> Pitus muss verteidigen. Dat war doch nur ne Eintagsfliege von ihm :q.



Seh ich mal genau so.:q

Und für die Gravur, ist er dann auch zuständig:Rügen Cup 2010


----------



## pitus02 (7. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich werde euch wieder mit Pizza Brötchen außer gefecht setzen |uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (7. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich werde euch wieder mit Pizza Brötchen außer gefecht setzen |uhoh:




Der Bursche legt es echt drauf an.|uhoh:


----------



## Buschangler (7. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich werde euch wieder mit Pizza Brötchen außer gefecht setzen |uhoh:



So kann man seine Kollegen auch vom Angeln abhalten!!


----------



## sunny (8. September 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ich werde euch wieder mit Pizza Brötchen außer gefecht setzen |uhoh:



 Das könnte sogar klappen.


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Oh man. Wochenlang wird drüber geredet. Und wäre heute nicht die Einladungskarte zum 50 Jährigen Hochzeitstag meiner Eltern gekommen, wäre ich wohl noch immer der Meinung, das ich am 09.01.2010 nichts vorhabe.#q#q#q

Ich hoffe ihr seid genau so flexibel seid wie ich und könnt euch mit dem 16.01.2010 anfreunden. 

Ich habe eben gerade mit der Chefin telefoniert und das alles schon abgeklärt. Der 23.01. wäre allerdings auch noch zu haben.


----------



## knutemann (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Da ich bis dato an keinem der Termine etwas vorhabe, ist mir das eigentlich egal. Mal sehen, was mein Mitfahrer (Sunny) dazu sagt#c


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



knutemann schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was mein Mitfahrer (Sunny) dazu sagt#c




Der würde doch eh am liebsten an beiden Wochenenden Angeln.

Ich hoffe mal, das das für niemanden ein Handycap bedeutet und die Tour mit allen statt finden kann.


----------



## aal-matti (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Andor mein Bester: Das ist doch wohl klar, das ich am 16. und am 23.01. auch kann. Wenn ich mal ehrlich bin, ich bin schon 
e t w a  s  aufgeregt. Ich könnte glatt schon in Keller gehen und meine Sachen zusammen suchen.......   

Einen lieben Gruß von meiner besseren Hälfte. Morgen oder Übermorgen wird sie sich an Deine Säckchen ran machen. |kopfkrat


----------



## norge_klaus (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Rügen !!!! Geil !!! Bitte mich auf die Nachrückerliste setzen. 
Nur Rügen ist groß !
Geht es ab Sassnitz los ?
Wenn ja, dann kann ich dort die Pension Lenz empfehlen. Echt Klasse. Die haben definitiv auch genügend Stauraum für Gefriergut. Wenn Sassnitz, welcher Kutter ?
Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Buschangler (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Nach dem 16.01 beginnt meine 0-fisch-fang-phase!
Das ist doch ein Handicap,oder??

Nein ,mal im ernst. Mir ist der Termin auch schnuppe!! Ich bin dabei!!:vik:

@ Andor: Wir müssen bald mal telefonieren. Ich wollte mir mal nen Kostenvoranschlag holen!


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Rügen !!!! Geil !!! Bitte mich auf die Nachrückerliste setzen.
> Nur Rügen ist groß !
> Geht es ab Sassnitz los ?



Moin Klaus. Gerne werde ich Dich auf die Nachrückerliste setzen. Wir fahren von Schaprode mit der Sundewind. Kutter und Unterkünfte sind bereits gebucht.|supergri



@Matti: Schönen Gruß zurück an Corinna. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, das sie sich an meine Säckchen macht. 
Und glaub mir, ich bin wegen Rügen schon genau so Wuschig. 



Buschangler schrieb:


> Nach dem 16.01 beginnt meine 0-fisch-fang-phase!
> Das ist doch ein Handicap,oder??



Das ist kein Handycap, sondern ein klarer Vorteil für mich, Pitus den Wanderpokal ab zunehmen.:m Du in der "Nichtfangphase", Sunny mit Pizzabrötchen außer Gefecht gesetzt.........besser kann es doch garnicht laufen.

Zum Thema Kostenvoranschlag, gehst Du einfach auf mein erstes Posting dieses Trööts.:m


----------



## sunny (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Der würde doch eh am liebsten an beiden Wochenenden Angeln.



Noch viel besser, ich würde am liebsten vom 09. bis 16.01. durchangeln |supergri.

Der 16.01. sollte kein Problem sein, am 23.01. kann ich nicht.



PS: Säckchen habe ich nicht mehr |rolleyes.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Der 16.01. sollte kein Problem sein, am 23.01. kann ich nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Säckchen habe ich nicht mehr |rolleyes.



Hallo Olaf. Dann Tacker ich das ganze jetzt endgültig auf den 16. fest. 

PS: Ums Säckchen kümmert sich Mattis Frau.#6


----------



## Hechtsprung (16. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moin Männer,

schön, dass ihr auch dieses Jahr wieder an mich gedacht habt und mich auch wieder mitnehmen wollt abwohl ich ja das letzte mal den LOOOSSSER Pokal abgeräumt habe.. obwohl dazu gesagt werden muss, dass der beim Streichholz ziehen vergeben wurde )

Ich muss Euch leider enttäuschen denn ich werde an beiden Wochenende nicht da sein können. ( Echt mist wenn Ihr den Pokal benötigt um den weiter zu geben dann gebt mir bitte kurz bescheid ich denk an Euch wünsche Euch allen Petri Heil und hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei sein kann! 

@ Andor und Matti .. ich werde Eure Knobisoße und die leckeren Grill - Steaks vermissen )

Lasst von Euch höre wie es so war und wenn sich was ändern sollte meld ich mich nochmal vielleicht habt ihr dann ja noch einen platz frei aber plant esmal one mich..

sorry.. bis bald


----------



## Buschangler (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Schade, das du nicht dabei bist!!!
Hatte schon nen Looserpokal mit deinem Namen bestellt!:q
Nein! Quatsch!! Ist echt schade!

PS: Behalt mal deinen Pokal! Hattest du Dir ja auch ehrlich verdient!!:q:q


----------



## sunny (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Hechtsprung
Wat ne Grütze . Dann bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

eyyyy ihr naaasen....
wat macht denn die 99,99% hinter meinem namen????
diesmal zählt nur der kopf UNTERM arm als ausrede!!!!!

ausserdem glotzt mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2722334#post2722334  im fehmarn trööt 


greetz die strandperle!!!


----------



## sunny (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Nächstes mal klingelst du mal durch, wenn du so was vorhast. Wäre gern dabei gewesen  :q.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Nächstes mal klingelst du mal durch, wenn du so was vorhast. Wäre gern dabei gewesen  :q.


 
tzorry


----------



## aal-matti (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Oh Mann Hechtsprung, schade das Du nicht dabei bist...


----------



## Hechtsprung (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moin Jungs,

wat heißt hier Pokal mit meinem Namen :m... Muss wohl der Siegerpokal gewesen sein :vik:

... mir tuts auch echt leid Männer das könnt Ihr mir glauben wie es aussieht ist aber wirklich nichts zu machen #q 

... grüßt mir Rügen und ich möchte viele viele Bilder sehen damit ich mich nachher so fühle als wenn ich auch dagewesen wäre... ach Matti ich werde nicht nur Deine Steaks sondern auch den nächtlichen SCHNARCH - Wettbewerb zwischen Pöppi und Dir vermissen... ohman was ne Nacht selbst der MP3 - Player kam nicht dagegen an :vik:

Machts Gut ... und jetzt schonmal ein dickes PETRI HEIL!


----------



## aal-matti (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Hechtsprung schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> ... grüßt mir Rügen und ich möchte viele viele Bilder sehen damit ich mich nachher so fühle als wenn ich auch dagewesen wäre... ach Matti ich werde nicht nur Deine Steaks sondern auch den nächtlichen SCHNARCH - Wettbewerb zwischen Pöppi und Dir vermissen... ohman was ne Nacht selbst der MP3 - Player kam nicht dagegen an :vik:
> 
> Machts Gut ... und jetzt schonmal ein dickes PETRI HEIL!



Versprochen: Für Dich mache ich ganz, ganz, viele, viele...... Bilder.#6
Die Musik tat richtig gut beim Einschlafen. Das vermisse ich jetzt schon. :q


----------



## Coasthunter (17. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Hechtsprung: Oh man, das finde ich aber wirklich schade. 
Und wie Torte schon sagt: Den Looserpokal haste Dir redlich verdient gehabt. Halt ihn in Ehren.

@Perle: Das ist doch mal ne Ansage.#6 Dafür bekommst Du direkt die 100%.:vik: Hallejulja, das kann ja wieder lustig werden.:q:q:q

@Torte: bestellst Du noch zusätzliche Pokale, oder wollen wir "nur"um Pitus Wanderpokal kämpfen?


----------



## Buschangler (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Torte: bestellst Du noch zusätzliche Pokale, oder wollen wir "nur"um Pitus Wanderpokal kämpfen?[/QUOTE]

Ich würde schon gerne noch welche dazu bestellen.
Nur weiß ich nich genau, ob ich nur für die ersten 3 Plätze besorge oder für alle.;+
Für die Pokale schmeissen wir ja eh wieder zusammen,richtig??
Macht mal Vorschläge!! Bin für "fast" alles offen.


----------



## sunny (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Brauchen wir jetzt noch nen Ersatzmitglied oder ist das schon in trockenen Tüchern?


----------



## Coasthunter (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich würde schon gerne noch welche dazu bestellen.
> Nur weiß ich nich genau, ob ich nur für die ersten 3 Plätze besorge oder für alle.;+



Wenn du drei Pokale für die ersten Plätze besorgst, bekommt der Sieger zwei Pokale. Hört sich gut an.:vik: 
Besorgst Du für jeden Platz einen, nimmt jeder was mit nach Haus. Einschließlich Looserpokal.
Mach einfach, wie Du meinst. Die Kosten teilen wir ja sowieso wieder.

Nimmt eigentlich jemand Wattis oder Kneifer mit zum Naturköderangeln? Vielleicht könnte der jenige dann gleich für alle welche mit bringen, die das gleiche vorhaben. Ich kann mich an eine Tour erinnern, bei der Gustav Gans damit den Sieg für sich entscheiden konnte.|kopfkrat


----------



## Buschangler (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Nicht das ich Gustav nicht mag,aber der muss doch schon den Schrank voll haben mit Pokalen und Preisen!!|gr:
Der hat doch schon den Pokal sicher, wenn er nur auf der Liste steht!!!!#d


----------



## Coasthunter (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich will ja niemanden* Fickerich* machen, aber es sind nur noch 59 Tage..........................:vik:

Mein Gerödel ist übrigens schon gepackt. Und ich kenne mindestens einen, bei dem das auch so ist. nicht wahr Matti?:q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Du kennst mindestens 2 :q. 

Hab schon 3 mal meinen Koffer umgepackt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir mit höheren Gewichten an den Start gehen als auf Fehmarn.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir mit höheren Gewichten an den Start gehen als auf Fehmarn.



Und genau da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich habe vorsichtshalber von 30-170 Gramm alles abgedeckt. Und die Tage bin ich bestimmt nochmal beim Höker............:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Letztendlich wird es enden wie immer. Die Box wird so schwer sein, dass ich sie nur mit ner Sackkarre auf'n Kutter kriege und dann drei oder vier Pilker benutze .


----------



## knutemann (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Hab schon 3 mal meinen Koffer umgepackt.



Schöööndann hast du ja sicherlich auch wieder die Klamotten mit, die du mir dann mal kurz ausleihen kannst:q:q


----------



## sunny (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Nä, nie nich #d#d. An Friseure verleihe ich nichts mehr .

Mal im ernst, bin noch recht planlos was die Gewichte und die Farbgebung der Pilker betrifft.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, bin noch recht planlos .


 
DAS hätte eigentlich gereicht als aussage :q:q:q


----------



## sunny (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Mach man weiter so |gr:. Erst denkst du bei der Plattentour nicht an mich und jetzt das noch.

Pack schon mal :#2: (Göttertrank) zwecks Wiedergutmachung ein .


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

jo, schön ne flasche "Rüpelheimer Nierentritt" oder "Riesling-Reibach" ??|uhoh:


----------



## sunny (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Hhhmmm, hört sich irgendwie nach Natursekt an.


Und da will ich weder den einen noch den anderen Jahrgang :v .


----------



## aal-matti (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemanden* Fickerich* machen, aber es sind nur noch 59 Tage..........................:vik:
> 
> Mein Gerödel ist übrigens schon gepackt. Und ich kenne mindestens einen, bei dem das auch so ist. nicht wahr Matti?:q:q:q:q



|muahah:wie kommst Du denn darauf, aber wo Du Recht hat, hat Du Recht und Du hast Recht.:q :q :q Mein Höker in K.K. wird mich in diesem Jahr noch einige Male sehen.Man weiß ja nie.Ich will ja auf alles vorbereitet sein. Oh Man, bin ich schon fickerich.
@Torte: So wie Du das mit den Pokalen immer gemacht hast, finde ich es supi. Dieses Mal hätte ich auch gerne mal einen Pokal. :q


----------



## aal-matti (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> jo, schön ne flasche "Rüpelheimer Nierentritt" oder "Riesling-Reibach" ??|uhoh:




@sunny: ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast, das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an, da fehlt nur die passende Musik zu. :q :q


----------



## Coasthunter (18. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, bin noch recht planlos was die Gewichte und die Farbgebung der Pilker betrifft.



Da können wir ja zusammen den "Rüpelheimer Nierentritt" auf machen. Kennt denn hier niemand das "Kriegsgebiet" in dem wir einmaschieren??? Ein paar Tips zu Tiefe und Grammwahl wären nicht schlecht.



Boot angler schrieb:


> DAS hätte eigentlich gereicht als aussage :q:q:q



|muahah:Obwohl..........wenn es ans Buffet geht, scheint er immer alles andere als Planlos zu sein.



aal-matti schrieb:


> @sunny: ich weiß gar nicht was Du hast, das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an, da fehlt nur die passende Musik zu. :q :q



In Form von Motorsägen? Ich weiß schon, warum ich immer auf Einzelzimmer bestehe.:m


----------



## djoerni (19. November 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

ich fahre wohl am 12.12. in die richtung wenn das wetter passt. dann kann ich euch ne tendenz geben. habe aber mal gehört, dass es sofern es "inselnahes" fischen ist, so wie rund um fehmarn laufen soll. also 30-150 gramm pilker oder entsprechende gufis.


----------



## sunny (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Na toll, also doch wieder den ganzen Bollerwagen mitnehmen |supergri.

Bald geht es los :z.


----------



## Buschangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich werde mein Gerödel diesmal übersichtlicher gestalten!
Habt ihr schon mal was von dem Wasabi gehört? Der soll richtig gut laufen hat man mir gesagt. Werde mir mal ein paar zulegen,glaube ich.

@ Andor: Ich werde wohl erst am Samstag morgens mit mein Bruder auf Rügen aufschlagen!
Spätschicht!!!!#q


----------



## sunny (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> @ Andor: Ich werde wohl erst am Samstag morgens mit mein Bruder auf Rügen aufschlagen!
> Spätschicht!!!!#q



Wat für'ne Tortour |bigeyes. Dann drück schon mal die Kohle im Vorfeld ab . Gewartet wird nicht .


----------



## Buschangler (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich werde schon da sein!!! Werden un zeitig auf dem Weg machen!! Die Tour will ich nicht verpassen.

Und ausserdem hab ich die Pokale mit! Also könnt ihr gar nicht ohne mich ablegen!!!!!|muahah:|muahah:
Fahrt ja nicht ohne mich los.|bigeyes


----------



## pitus02 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Soooo meine Gutesten ....... geschirr ist gepackt


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ich werde schon da sein!!! Werden un zeitig auf dem Weg machen!! Die Tour will ich nicht verpassen.
> 
> Und ausserdem hab ich die Pokale mit! Also könnt ihr gar nicht ohne mich ablegen!!!!!|muahah:|muahah:
> Fahrt ja nicht ohne mich los.|bigeyes


 
Na klar können wir ohne dich los, brauchen die pokale ja erst wenn wir wieder zurück sind...


----------



## Buschangler (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Soooo meine Gutesten ....... geschirr ist gepackt



Meines ist nicht mal ausgepackt!
Mein Motto: Allzeit bereit!!!:q

@Mirco:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|krach:


----------



## sunny (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Na klar können wir ohne dich los, brauchen die pokale ja erst wenn wir wieder zurück sind...



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht :q:q. Buschangler, packt dir genug Bettwäsche ein .

@Pitus
Wat haste denn an Pilkergewichten eingepackt?


----------



## pitus02 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

60- 150 g 
Ich denke das reicht


----------



## sunny (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

So in der Art wird es bei mir auch ausfallen.

Hat denn schon jemand nen Plan, wo wir Freitagabend schmakofatzen gehen? Oder ist grillen angesagt?


----------



## djoerni (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

war ja klar, dass die frage von dir kommt


----------



## sunny (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Das ist nicht meinetwegen #d, ehrlich |supergri. Ich denke hier nur an das Wohl der anderen.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Das ist nicht meinetwegen #d, ehrlich |supergri. Ich denke hier hier das Wohl der anderen.



Ja ne, is klar |muahah:
Pitus bringt Pizza Brötchen mit.:q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Na super |uhoh:|uhoh:|supergri.


----------



## aal-matti (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Pitus bringt Pizza Brötchen mit.:q:q:q:q[/QUOTE]

mhhh lecker und dazu Andor´s Knobisoße, mein Gott ist das geil. Es wird langsam Zeit das der 16. kommt. :q :q :q


----------



## pitus02 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Pizza Brötchen:v könnt Ihr vergessen, ich soll mir mal ne andere Taktik ausdenken um euch außer Gefecht zu setzen :v


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Es wird langsam Zeit das der 16. kommt. :q :q :q




4 Wochen noch. Verdammt lange Zeit.|uhoh: Wir könnten uns aber mal langsam über die Fahrgemeinschaft gedanken machen.




pitus02 schrieb:


> Pizza Brötchen:v könnt Ihr vergessen, ich soll mir mal ne andere Taktik ausdenken um euch außer Gefecht zu setzen :v



Ne Schlafgemeinschaft zum Beispiel? So wie Du Sägst, sind am nächsten Tag alle kaputt.:q:q:q


----------



## pitus02 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ne Schlafgemeinschaft zum Beispiel? So wie Du Sägst, sind am nächsten Tag alle kaputt.:q:q:q[/QUOTE]


Klasse Idee, ich penn also bei allen |kopfkrat

ja, Fahrgemeinschaft ist ne klasse sache !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Ne Schlafgemeinschaft zum Beispiel? So wie Du Sägst, sind am nächsten Tag alle kaputt.:q:q:q


 

Klasse Idee, ich penn also bei allen |kopfkrat

ja, Fahrgemeinschaft ist ne klasse sache ![/QUOTE]

Jo, *WER* sammelt mich *WANN* und vor allem *WOOO* auf??


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

So, es ist Amtlich und es gibt kein zurück!!!!

Ich habe heute den Mietvertrag für Kutter und Zimmer bekommen, den ich jetzt unterschrieben zurück senden muß. Somit kommt ein verbindlicher Vertrag zustande, für den ich gerade stehen muß. Sollte eine Ausfahrt durch nicht vorhersehbare Umstände (Sturm ) nicht möglich sein, entfallen die Kosten selbstverständlich.
Das bedeutet für jeden von uns: Wer nicht erscheint, zahlt trotzdem. 
Ich werde jetzt jedem von euch eine PN mit meiner Bankverbindung schicken und euch bitten, in den nächsten Tagen zu überweisen. 

@Torte: Am 15. hauste einen gelben rein und sammelst die Strandperle ein. So hätten wir schon mal die erste Fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

jau, sammelt mich ein 
ich stehe dann mit einen hochgekrempelten bein trampend an der strasse *muhuhuhuhaaahahaha*:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> jau, sammelt mich ein
> ich stehe dann mit einen hochgekrempelten bein trampend an der strasse *muhuhuhuhaaahahaha*:vik:



Teilrasiert??|muahah:


----------



## aal-matti (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Torte: Am 15. hauste einen gelben rein und sammelst die Strandperle ein. So hätten wir schon mal die erste Fahrgemeinschaft.[/QUOTE]

Wenn Torte und Strandperle die erste Fahrgemeinschaft sind, melde ich mich für die zweite Fahrgemeinschaft an. Andor , wir werden ja vorher noch einpaar Mal telenieren. ( Andor und Matti?) sind wir die zweite Fahrgemeinschaft? 

Die Überweisung ist so gut wie erledigt.#6


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Jo mein bester, wir sind die zweite Fahrgemeinschaft. Is ja wohl klar.#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

:qhabe heute mein selbstgeschenktes weihnachtsgeschenk erhalten 

meine neue Stationärrolle zum ultra schweren fischen auf Heilbutt, Waller, Großdorsch, Barakuda, GT , Yellowfin Thun und co...

kein scherz, bin jetzt stolzer besitzer einer accurate twin spin 20, die wirklich stärkste rolle der welt!!!!!!!

guckt mal unter www.biggameshop.de unter big game rollen, accurate, twin spin 20 

ist bereits meine 2. accurate, habe bereits die boss 870 lh multi für island seit 2 jahren im einsatz und die letzten 1 1/2 jahre über die twin spin nachgedacht, nu is sie mein :vik::vik::vik:

schade das sie für rügen ne nummer zu groß ist...

langsam bin ich echt schon heiß auf den tourn mit euch ganzen beknackten :q

also, frohes fest und so,


Mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Alter Falter...........geiles Teil!!#6 Da haste ja ein kleines Vermögen investiert.


----------



## pitus02 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Dritte Fahrgemeinschaft 

Boot angler
Johnny 
Ich 

hoffentlich passt das mit dem Gerödel ?!!|uhoh:
Also Jungs nur das nötigste einpacken


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Noch jemand ohne gültigen Fahrschein?:q

Dann hätten wir das jetzt auch geklärt und von mir aus könnte es ruhig los gehen.#6
Ich werde aber noch mal beim Käptn anrufen und mal fragen, was dort so für Gewichte gefischt werden und in was für Tiefen wir Angeln. Sonst artet das bei einigen von uns wieder in einer Materialschlacht aus.:q:q:q Overtackled sind wir ja sowieso immer.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Sonst artet das bei einigen von uns wieder in einer Materialschlacht aus.:q:q:q Overtackled sind wir ja sowieso immer.


 
hääääh ???
also den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an |kopfkrat:g:q

ich habe immer nur das NÖTIGSTE dabei...

















...kann ich ja nix dafür das ich immer ALLES so nötig brauche


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> hääääh ???
> ...kann ich ja nix dafür das ich immer ALLES so nötig brauche




Wie gut, das sich niemand angesprochen fühlt |muahah:

Aber mal zum Thema. Du warst doch schon öfters dort oben. Kannst Du was zum Thema Gewichte usw sagen?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wie gut, das sich niemand angesprochen fühlt |muahah:
> 
> Aber mal zum Thema. Du warst doch schon öfters dort oben. Kannst Du was zum Thema Gewichte usw sagen?


 
naja, wenn sind wir ja mit unsere Quicksilver oben...
und da hast ja kaum drift und wir fischen teilweise mit 25gr ruten auf 20m tiefe (UltraLightTackeling!!!) was mal richtigv  geil ist, aber wenn es richtung Kadettrinne geht sind schnell mal 40m drinne, und durch die größe des kutters, der ja wesentlich größer als unsere quicki ist, ist natürlich auch die drift höher...
ich denke 80 - 100 gr pilker sollten schon dabei sein...
und wenn es windig wird könnte es auch schon an die 130-150 gehen... DENKE ICH...
aber am besten fragst echt mal den skipper.

also Matze Fuhrman z.b. oder Guido jubelt fischen auf den wracks (23-35m) mit 50-90gr köpfen bei 11-15cm gummi...

also alles nur mutmaßungen, frag bitte den skipper 

greetz an die färtige kruw !!?!!

frohes fest, guten rutsch und drückt die daumen für geiles wetter am 16!!!!

määrco


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

I
I


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr......


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> I
> I


 

schöne aussage mein lieber, die kann man so stehen lassen 

frohes fest ihr nappel  #h


----------



## aal-matti (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Auch von mir und meiner Family ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Lasst Euch reichlich beschenken......

Gruß die Grillschlampe |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## pitus02 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

:vik:Ich hab mein erstes Geschenk schon :vik:

:q100% Fangaussicht auf unserem Cup :q


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :vik:Ich hab mein erstes Geschenk schon :vik:
> 
> :q100% Fangaussicht auf unserem Cup :q




Laß uns nicht Dumm sterben!!! Was ist es?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :vik:Ich hab mein erstes Geschenk schon :vik:
> 
> :q100% Fangaussicht auf unserem Cup :q


 

ICH habe ein sehr langes messer bekommen, damit kappe ich jede leine wenn die rute krumm sein sollte 



|muahah:|muahah:|stolz:|gutenach


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Männers, watt is mit Euch???
alle noch im Weihnachtskoma???

mann mann mann, es sind ja nurnoch 
21 TAAAAGEEEE!!! 

:q


----------



## aal-matti (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Männers, watt is mit Euch???
> alle noch im Weihnachtskoma???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Koma? Ne ne, schon wieder nur im Keller beim geliebtem Gerödel.:q

Und Sunny hängt wahrscheinlich noch an der Weihnachtsgans fest......|muahah:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wer hier drillt??!!!
ich halte mich mit "vorraussagungen" mal zurück, denn die letzten werden ja die ersten sein...





oder wie immer gustav ganzz|krach:


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> .....oder wie immer gustav ganzz|krach:



Ne ne, diesmal entscheidet nicht das Glück, sondern das Können!!!! Und *da* halte ich mich mit Aussagen mal ganz bedeckt.:q:q:q:q

Aber ich denke, solange uns das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, werden wir alle unsere Drills haben.#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ne ne, diesmal entscheidet nicht das Glück, sondern das Können!!!! Und *da* halte ich mich mit Aussagen mal ganz bedeckt.:q:q:q:q
> .#6


 
MEIN reden...

am ende knallt die peitsche und nicht am griff 

gelle?!?!



wetter wird auch schon passen, du weißt doch wenn "PERLEN" reisen... 

wird schon werden...


----------



## aal-matti (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

nur mal schnell in die Runde gerufen....nur noch 20 Tage
:vik: :vik: :vik:

Ich gehe jetzt mal schnell 7 Stufen nach unten und werde mein Gerödel kontrollieren, damit ich auch ja nichts vergesse.


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal schnell 7 Stufen nach unten und werde mein Gerödel kontrollieren, damit ich auch ja nichts vergesse.




Alter Schwede, so oft wie wir die letzten Tage in den Keller rennen, brauchen wir uns um die "Weihnachtswampe" ja keine Sorgen mehr machen.|muahah:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

ich laufe zwar nicht ständig in keller, wollte aber gern mal meinen 1500. post hier in "unseren" trööt hinterlassen 

1500:q

freu mich aber trotzdem schon auf euch alle und werd morgen mal in keller


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ich laufe zwar nicht ständig in keller, wollte aber gern mal meinen 1500. post hier in "unseren" trööt hinterlassen
> 
> 1500:q
> 
> freu mich aber trotzdem schon auf euch alle und werd morgen mal in keller




Na supi. Für jedes posting nen Euro und Du hättest Deine neue Rolle wieder drinn.:q:q
Ich werde morgen ein aller letztes mal in den Keller gehen und Dienstag ein aller letztes mal nach Moritz fahren.#q Und dann kann es ja auch schon bald los gehen.


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

So, ich war heute Shoppen und bin eingedeckt.:q
Von 60g-170g ist jetzt alles dabei. 
Kennt ihr das Teil eigentlich? Hab ich heute zum ersten mal gesehen. Soll richtig rabatz machen und fängig sein. Den werde ich auf jeden fall mal runter lassen.

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/5575/dsc01346vu.jpg

17 Tage noch Männers..............


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> So, ich war heute Shoppen und bin eingedeckt.:q
> Von 60g-170g ist jetzt alles dabei.
> Kennt ihr das Teil eigentlich? Hab ich heute zum ersten mal gesehen. Soll richtig rabatz machen und fängig sein. Den werde ich auf jeden fall mal runter lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Kenn ich, fisch ich , fängt 

guten rutsch ihr "muttersöhnchen" :q:vik:

bin schon heiß auf den 16. macht es gut, bis nächstes jahr...

mirco

ps: *morgen wird nochmal gesoffen, dann ist erstmal schluß für dieses jahr *


----------



## djoerni (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

macht auf jeden fall mächtig rabatz anner rute. wie so ein wobbler. fangtechnisch läuft das auch ganz gut. falls ihr am wrack angelt, evtl. beide drillinge durch nen einzelhaken tauschen.


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Glück im neuen Jahr.


----------



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moin Andor,

kenn ich auch, hab ich auch :q und gefangen hab ich auch schon damit #6Meine haben 60g.
Ich wünschen der Crew und Euern Familien einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Matti ist immer noch genau so heiß, wie seine Knaller heute Abend.....


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moinsen!
Bin ich denn der einzigste, der die Teile noch nicht gefischt hat? 

@Matti: War eben schon mit dem Hund ne Stunde draußen um mich abzukühlen.:q:q:q


----------



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moinsen!
Bin ich denn der einzigste, der die Teile noch nicht gefischt hat?

@Andor: das wird sich bald ändern. :q :q :q



@Matti: War eben schon mit dem Hund ne Stunde draußen um mich abzukühlen.  |muahah:


----------



## Buschangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moin Jungs!!!
Meine Finger jucken auch schon ganz gewaltig!!!


*Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!
Lasst es richtig krachen!!!!*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!!!
> Meine Finger jucken auch schon ganz gewaltig!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
SCHNÖÖÖFI, wir dachten schon du bist ausgewandert...

mönsch mönsch mönsch...

jei allen nen juuuten rutsch in neeeje jooohr , suuupt nich so veeehl und let jei dat jutjehn...

mirco


----------



## Coasthunter (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> SCHNÖÖÖFI, wir dachten schon du bist ausgewandert...
> 
> mönsch mönsch mönsch...



Nicht ausgewandert, wie immer fleißig am "Hochziehen"............|muahah:
http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2614/fehmarn0206040606017.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Nicht ausgewandert, wie immer fleißig am "Hochziehen"............|muahah:
> http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2614/fehmarn0206040606017.jpg


 
DANKE, das baut mich wieder auf  lange nicht gesehen...

juten rutsch ihr nasen (aber nicht hochziehen  )


----------



## Buschangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Nicht ausgewandert, wie immer fleißig am "Hochziehen"............|muahah:
> http://img707.*ih.us/img707/2614/fehmarn0206040606017.jpg



Ey Keule!!! Wo hast Du das denn ausgegraben?!?!?!
*Das gibt Racheeeeeee!!!!*:r#d:c


Trotzdem ein FROHES NEUES JAHR Euch allen!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Ey Keule!!! Wo hast Du das denn ausgegraben?!?!?!
> *Das gibt Racheeeeeee!!!!*:r#d:c
> 
> 
> Trotzdem ein FROHES NEUES JAHR Euch allen!!!


 du mich auch... komm grad aus der kneipe...
muss schlafen...
greetz


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Auf dringenstem anraten von Schnööfi, hab ich eben zwei von diesen Teilen geordert.:q Und nun mach ich die Kiste dicht. Wat langt, dat langt.






Bitte warten
Bild nicht verfügbar


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Auf dringenstem anraten von Schnööfi, hab ich eben zwei von diesen Teilen geordert.:q Und nun mach ich die Kiste dicht. Wat langt, dat langt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ich seh nix, aber du meinst bestimmt die wasabi teile, oder???

mir geht es wieder besser, mir ging vorhin nochmal die letzte nacht durch den kopf :v, dat kommt halt vom zuvielen #g:#2:

wenigstens gehts mir nicht so #q

habe mich ja an den guten kubaner :g gehalten...

also, euch allen ein froes neues und: 15 TAGE noch


----------



## Buschangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Das sind leider keine originalen Wasabi.
Das ist der Jolly Jigger von Quantum! Die günstigere Variante.
Der Wasabi kostet zwischen 12 und 15 Euronen. Finde ich etwas überteuert!!|uhoh:
Ich denke mal, damit funzt es auch. Sehen schon mal sehr gut aus!!#6
Das kribbeln in den Fingern wird stärker und stärker!!! Von mir aus kanns losgehen!!:vik::vik:


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moinsen Männers, bin wieder da. Frohes neues und so. Hoffentlich hört das mit der Scheixxkälte bald auf. Sonst wird das eng.


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers, bin wieder da. Frohes neues und so. Hoffentlich hört das mit der Scheixxkälte bei auf. Sonst wird das eng.



Moin Sunny
Gut reingerutscht?
Sollte es weiter so frieren, wird der Kutter nicht aus dem Hafen raus kommen. Und zum Schlittschuhlaufen wollte ich eigentlich nicht extra nach Rügen. Ich werde aber heute Abend mal beim Käptn anrufen und klären, wie die Situation im Moment ist. Vielleicht haben die ja einen Eisbrecher oder sowas in der Art.:c


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Nicht wirklich, lag Schnööfmäßig auf der Couch |uhoh:.

Ich sehe wegen unserer Tour auch nicht ganz so rosig. Das soll ja auch erst noch richtig kalt werden. Heute morgen hat mir nen Kollege erzählt, dass für Freitag ne riesen Schneefront mit bis zu 40 cm Neuschnee erwartet wird. Dann fahr ich nirgendwo mehr hin #d.


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, lag Schnööfmäßig auf der Couch |uhoh:.




Du ärmster. Hoffentlich hatte es Dir nicht auch den Appetit verdorben.:q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ts, nie nich. Nur die Soße war büschen sämiger |supergri.

Und selber, Party gemacht?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Ts, nie nich. Nur die Soße war büschen sämiger |supergri.
> 
> Und selber, Party gemacht?


 
solange das "nur" aus der nase und nicht aus der Pfeiffe "gesähmt" hat ist ja alles gut...
sonst war es "SAMENRAUB" #d
habe heute gehört das im osten auf der ostsee sich das erste packeis gebildet hat...
irgendwir ecke greifswalder haff oder so...

das klingt nicht gut.
wäre dann die 2. Rügentour in den letzten 4 Wochen die für mich ausfällt...


bitte nicht ...

Grüße

mmirco


----------



## pitus02 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

:cMann Mann Ihr macht mir mut :c|krach:

Aber das wird schon


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> :cMann Mann Ihr macht mir mut :c|krach:
> 
> Aber das wird schon



Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend. Und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Ich habe eben mit unserer Wirtin Telefoniert. Dieses Wochenende ist der Kutter nicht raus gekommen, weil der Eisbrecher irgendwelche Probleme hatte. Das kann sich aber noch ändern. Eine kleine Chance besteht also noch. Ich bin jetzt so mit ihr verblieben, das wir nächsten Donnerstag nochmal Telefonieren. Bis dahin drücken wir mal alle die Daumen, das es klappt.#6


----------



## aal-matti (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Oh Mann, wenn ich hier einige Zeilen lese, wird mir ganz schwindelig. Dann werde ich mal für den 16. einpaar posetive Wellen von mir geben. Ich hoffe, das hilft. Ich will rauf. :vikUNKT  BASTA :q :q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Also richtung dem nächstenb WE werden die Temp´s besser...
Aber guckt mal dann auf den Wind |uhoh:#d

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/arkona


naja, am ende knallt die peitsche...

wir werden es wohl wiedereinmal erst 5 minuten vorher erfahren...

grüße
mirco


----------



## Buschangler (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Dann drückt mal alle die Daumen das die Tour nicht flach fällt!!
Die Pokale sind nämlich schon auf dem weg zu mir!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Mit Datum graviert natürlich.#q#q


----------



## sunny (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Na, dann setz schon mal den Schwingschleifer an :q. Wird schon gutgehen.


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Hab gerade mal einen Blick per Webcam auf den Hafen geworfen. Also ich finde, da würden wir sogar mit nem 5PSer rauskommen. Torte, da haben wir doch Erfahrung drinn, oder?

http://www.weisse-flotte.de/media/webcams/images/hiddensee_schaprode_hafen_02.jpg


----------



## sunny (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Oha |bigeyes, dass nix gut. Dieser olle Wind aus Nord macht mir auch Sorgen. Arschkalt und bringt nüschts gutes. Ende ist nicht absehbar.


----------



## knutemann (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Alter Falter, dass sieht da eher aus, als wenn da gleich Knut um die Ecke kommt|uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

So sah es öfters mal aus, wenn ich mit Torte los war...................

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/3083/fehmarn040206012.jpg http://img46.*ih.us/img46/fehmarn040206012.jpg/1/w2048.png

Und Torte sah dann meistens so aus.............:q:q:q:q:q

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/1743/fehmarn040206032.jpg http://img46.*ih.us/img46/fehmarn040206032.jpg/1/w2048.png


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal einen Blick per Webcam auf den Hafen geworfen. Also ich finde, da würden wir sogar mit nem 5PSer rauskommen. Torte, da haben wir doch Erfahrung drinn, oder?
> 
> http://www.weisse-flotte.de/media/webcams/images/hiddensee_schaprode_hafen_02.jpg


 
so, nun lass mal die perle ihren senf dazugeben...

ich bin ja nun eigentlich den ganzen November und Dezember da oben, sowie den Januar und Februar zum Hechtfischen...
Lass dich mal von der Webcam nicht täuschen, da hast du überall noch landabdeckung...
links Hiddensee vorne Kap arcona, und von rechts kann es nur durch den rassower strom kommen...
Wenn du aber dann aus´m Bodden rauskommst geht die welt unter...:c
Wir sind schon so manches mal wieder umgedreht und das mit nem 100ér Mercury hinten drann, MIT Kajüte und über 6m länge...
DA fährst DU mit nem 5ps akkuquirl nichtmehr raus, da kommst du nichtmal mehr vorwärts...:q


ich würde sagen das soll der kapitän entscheiden, der kennt die grenzen seines kudda´s 

aber zur zeit sieht es echt schlecht aus...
WE 8 in böhen bis 10 Bft!!!


na prost mahlzeit..

greetz


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> aber zur zeit sieht es echt schlecht aus...
> WE 8 in böhen bis 10 Bft!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du keinen süßen Senf??:c:c


----------



## Buschangler (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> So sah es öfters mal aus, wenn ich mit Torte los war...................
> 
> http://img46.*ih.us/img46/3083/fehmarn040206012.jpg http://img46.*ih.us/img46/fehmarn040206012.jpg/1/w2048.png
> 
> ...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hast Du keinen süßen Senf??:c:c


 
Nee, das einzige was ich zur zeit habe (wegen der fehlenden Sonneneistrahlung..) ist ne weischwurscht 

Sorry, ich male sonst nicht so Schwarz, aber weiß ist grad leer...


----------



## sunny (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Lass dich mal von der Webcam nicht täuschen, da hast du überall noch landabdeckung...
> links Hiddensee vorne Kap arcona, und von rechts kann es nur durch den rassower strom kommen...




|bigeyes Das heißt, da brummt noch mehr Eis rum als auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Halleluja, sag ich da nur.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Hier mal eine einschätzung vom Team Boddenangeln...
lest euch mal die new´s vom 06.01. durch...
Bitte komplett und nicht nur die Fänge... :c:c:c

http://www.boddenangeln.de/news.html 

verzweifelte Grüße

Mirco aka Strandperle


----------



## knutemann (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Keine guten Nachrichten;+
Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett und dann sowas#q


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



knutemann schrieb:


> Keine guten Nachrichten;+
> Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett und dann sowas#q




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Hab sogar für den 15. nen Tag Urlaub bekommen und wollte schon am frühen Nachmittag auf der Insel sein.#q#q
Kann das alles irgendwie noch garnicht so recht fassen und hoffe immer noch, das sich bis nächste Woche was tut.


----------



## knutemann (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Olaf und meinereiner wollten auch schon gemütlich nee Rentnertour tagsüber am 15. genn Norden starten:q 
Evtl. schaltet ja Frau Holle noch den Turboföhn ein#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Also die Temperaturen gehen ja hoch die Tage, allerdings gehen Boddenangeln und Angelservice-Jubelt (beide im Hafen von Schaprode) davon aus das erst anfang Februar wieder gefahren werden kann...

köönt ja mal unter www.angelservice-jubelt.de ebenfalls unter news schauen...

ich könnte :v


----------



## knutemann (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Du gibst uns Hoffnung:c:c:c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Hier mein erstmal letzter Link zur Webcam nach Schaprode:

http://www.weisse-flotte.com/webcam/schaprode

Wir werden sehen was draus wird, ICH halte meine Vorfreude im Zaum dann freu ich mich umso mehr wenn´s klappt...

greetz
Mirco


----------



## sunny (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

:c:c:c Das darf doch alles nicht wahr sein. 

Nichts für ungut, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir die Tour knicken können. Am besten wir denken schon mal über nen Ausweichtermin im April nach. Da sollten wir wenigstens Frostmäßig auf der sicheren Seite sein |uhoh:.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> :c:c:c Am besten wir denken schon mal über nen Ausweichtermin im April nach. Da sollten wir wenigstens Frostmäßig auf der sicheren Seite sein |uhoh:.



April???? Da gehts doch schon fast wieder mit Aal und Zander los. Was ist denn mit 3 Wochen später? Dem 06.02.?? Wenn mir die Wirtin nächsten Donnerstag sagt, das wir die Tour knicken können, will ich wenigstens für den nächst möglichen Termin wieder reservieren.


----------



## sunny (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Auch gut #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Auch gut #6.



Auf Dich ist verlass.:m

Mal sehen, was die anderen davon halten.


----------



## aal-matti (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Mal sehen, was die anderen davon halten.[/QUOTE]

Sehr viel.|supergriAm 06.02.dabei:vik:


----------



## sunny (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Um mit der Crew nen schönes WE verbringen zu können, macht man (ich) doch fast alles :vik:.


----------



## knutemann (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Auch dabeisein tun|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Saubäär #6.


----------



## celler (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Verdammt und ich habs VIEL zu spät gesehen.....
man wat wäre ich gern mal wieder mit dem Knute unterwegs gewesen....
Schade.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



celler schrieb:


> Verdammt und ich habs VIEL zu spät gesehen.....
> man wat wäre ich gern mal wieder mit dem Knute unterwegs gewesen....
> Schade.



Schnack mal mit ihm. Sollte sich die Tour verschieben, wird ein platz frei.


----------



## celler (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Jep, hab gerade mal paar Seiten zurück gelesen ;-)
Sieht ja echt mies aus...
Werd ihn mal antickern.....


----------



## knutemann (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



celler schrieb:


> man wat wäre ich gern mal wieder mit dem Knute unterwegs gewesen....
> Schade.



Ach Matze, dass kriegen wir dies Jahr bestimmt bei irgendeinem Event wieder hin#6
Ähmmm, nicht das ich Celler es nicht gönne dabeizusein aber aufgrund der Gerechtigkeit müsste dann doch Norge Klaus aufgrund der Nachrückerliste dabeisein????


----------



## sunny (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Coasthunter
Rück doch mal die Unterkunfts- bzw. die Treffpunktdaten raus. Dann kann ich schon mal luschern, wie lange unsere evtl. Reisezeit sein wird.


PS: Mir knurrt gerade der Wanst. Wat is denn nu mit nem anständigen Lokal auf Rügen? Kennt da jemand was? Perle, sach was, wo gibt anständig zu Futtern für'n schmalen Taler  |supergri.


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Hier mal der Link zum Kutter: www.sundewind.de


Für "Dein" Leibliches Wohl ist auch Sorge getragen: Ich habe der Wirtin erzählt, das mit Dir nicht zu Spaßen ist, wenn es nichts vernünftiges zu kauen gibt. Sie wird uns einen Tisch im örtlichen Gasthaus reservieren!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> @Coasthunter
> Rück doch mal die Unterkunfts- bzw. die Treffpunktdaten raus. Dann kann ich schon mal luschern, wie lange unsere evtl. Reisezeit sein wird.
> 
> 
> PS: Mir knurrt gerade der Wanst. Wat is denn nu mit nem anständigen Lokal auf Rügen? Kennt da jemand was? Perle, sach was, wo gibt anständig zu Futtern für'n schmalen Taler |supergri.


 

Also direkt im Hafen von Schaprode, ca 800m von der Butze wech gibt es das Lokal "zum Fährmann" ...:m
Ganz geiles "Futtern wie bei Muttern" mit ner geilen Schnitzel und Steak karte, preise für´n GEILES FRISCHES Hamburger Schnitzel liegt glaub ich bei 9,- incl Pommes und salat...



Leider kann ich dann, falls der Termin platzt (so wie es wohl aussieht) dann nicht mit...:c
Dieser Termin war der einzige bis Mitte Mai der bei mir noch Frei war...#d
Bin ja noch 3 mal auf´m Bodden, dann geht die Trollingsaison los (bin dann jedes WE auf Rügen und wenns knallt nochmal ne Woche am Stück :g:m)
Und dann geht ja auch die echtsaison wieder los und dann flitze ich wieder übern Plöner See und den Bodden im Wechsel...|rolleyes

also wäre dann noch ein platz zusätzlich frei und somit der "celler" wieder im rennen...

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Buschangler (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Der 06.02 sieht bei mir auch ganz schlecht aus!!:c
Am ersten Samstag im Monat muss ich immer Arbeiten!
Und ein Geburtstag in Rostock liegt auch noch an!#q#q
Sorry Jungs
Da kann ich wirklich nicht dran rütteln#c


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Dann bleibt ja nur noch zu hoffen, das es nächsten Samstag doch noch klappt. Wetter.com sagt für nächsten Freitag -2 Grad und Windstärke 4 aus Ost. Sollte das Eis die ausfahrt nicht behindern und die Vorhersage einigermaßen zuverlässig ist, könnte es noch klappen. Also Daumendrücken Jungs..........#6


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Oder wir versuchen es direkt ein WE später. Das wäre dann der 23.01.   
Ich habe gerade mit Schnööfi Telefoniert, dem würde das prima passen. Und mir auch.:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

kommende Woche:


Montag, 11.01.2010
*Morgens*


leichter Schneefall0 / 1°C
Niederschlag: 
85 % Risiko

*Mittags*


leichter Schneefall-1 / 0°C
Niederschlag: 
85 % Risiko

*Abends*


leichter Schneefall-1 / -1°C
Niederschlag: 
85 % Risiko

*Nachts*


leichter Schneefall-2 / -1°C
Niederschlag: 
80 % Risiko



» Weitere Werte 3-stündig





Dienstag, 12.01.2010
*Morgens*


leichter Schneefall-2 / -2°C
Niederschlag: 
80 % Risiko

*Mittags*


leichter Schneefall-2 / -1°C
Niederschlag: 
70 % Risiko

*Abends*


leichter Schneefall-3 / -2°C
Niederschlag: 
70 % Risiko

*Nachts*


bedeckt-3 / -2°C
Niederschlag: 
35 % Risiko



» Weitere Werte 3-stündig






Mittwoch, 13.01.2010
*Morgens*


wolkig-3 / -3°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Mittags*


wolkig-2 / -1°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Abends*


wolkig-4 / -3°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Nachts*


wolkig-5 / -5°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko



» Weitere Werte 3-stündig






Donnerstag, 14.01.2010
*Morgens*


wolkig-5 / -5°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Mittags*


wolkig-4 / -3°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Abends*


wolkig-6 / -5°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Nachts*


wolkig-6 / -6°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko



» Weitere Werte 3-stündig






Freitag, 15.01.2010
*Morgens*


wolkig-6 / -5°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Mittags*


wolkig-5 / -3°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Abends*


wolkig-5 / -5°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Nachts*


wolkig-5 / -5°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko



» Weitere Werte 3-stündig






Samstag, 16.01.2010
*Morgens*


wolkig-5 / -5°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Mittags*


wolkig-4 / -4°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Abends*


wolkig-4 / -3°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko

*Nachts*


bedeckt-5 / -5°C
Niederschlag: 
20 % Risiko


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Na ja, wenigstens Sturmtief Daisy hat sich verzogen. Wegen zu viel Wind wird die Tour schon mal nicht abgesagt. Ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer. Bleibt also noch das Problem mit dem Eis. 
Mein Gerödel bleibt auf jeden Fall gepackt. :q


----------



## Buschangler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Wir sollen am Samstag Sonne bekommen wenn ich das richtig sehe!?Aber es soll kalt bleiben.
Was mir ja nichts aus macht.
Aber dieses blöde Eis........!!!!!:r
Mein Gerödel bleibt in jedem Fall auch gepackt!#6


----------



## sunny (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moin Männers,

sauberst dat mit der Mampfe #6. Da bin ich doch gleich ruhiger.


@Coasthunter

Kannst du nicht schon am Mittwoch die Tendenz erfragen? Nicht, dass das so knapp wird, dass das hier jemand nicht mitbekommt (also ich z. B. ). Ach ja, mein Kumpel kommt ggf. mit. Und am 23.01. bin ich nicht dabei :c, wenn es verschoben werden sollte.

Wann wolltest du Freitag denn vor Ort sein? Wie Knute schon schrieb, machen wir ja auch die "Rentnertour" |supergri. Wir würden spätestens um 11.00 Uhr losdüsen. Schätze mal ,dass wir ca. 6 Std. brauchen, also ca. 17.00 Uhr da sein würden.


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Moin Sunny.
Ich würde ja am liebsten heute schon anrufen, so hektisch bin ich mittlerweile. Wobei ich froh sein kann, das es nicht dieses WE los gehen sollte. Ich lieg mit ner Grippe flach. Bin aber auf dem Weg der Besserung. Ich werde auf jeden Fall Mittwochvormittag dort anrufen. 
Wenn wir grünes Licht bekommen sollten, werde ich mit Matti gegen 12:00 Uhr los düsen. Ich denke, wir werden dann zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 Uhr vor Ort sein. Wir könnten dann locker um 18:00 Uhr unser Fressgelage beginnen.

@Schnööfi: Vergess nicht die Tempotücher. Sonst muß Dein Ärmel wieder hin halten.


----------



## sunny (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Oha, dann mal gute Besserung #6. 


Das mit dem Fressgelage hört mehr als gut an .


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Schnööfi: Vergess nicht die Tempotücher. Sonst muß Dein Ärmel wieder hin halten.[/QUOTE]

Ne Großpackung Zewa hab ich schon besorgt!!
Die sind aber eher für Euch, meine lieben Konkurenten!!!
Ich weis ja nicht wie ihr reagiert wenn ich mit dem 41 ger nach hause fahre!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



			
				Buschangler;2780305Ich weis ja nicht wie ihr reagiert wenn ich mit dem 41 ger nach hause fahre!!!:):):):)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, seid wann nimmst Du untermaßige Dorsche mit nach Hause?   Oder meinst Du denn Pokal?


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Natürlich meine ich den Pokal!|kopfkrat
Den mit der großen  1 drauf!
Es sei denn, jemand hält uns wieder mit Fressalien vom Angeln ab.
Dann wirds natürlich nichts!!


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich den Pokal!|kopfkrat
> Den mit der großen  1 drauf!
> Es sei denn, jemand hält uns wieder mit Fressalien vom Angeln ab.
> Dann wirds natürlich nichts!!



Die Einreise mit Pizzabrötchen wurde strengstens untersagt. :m:m:m


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

So ist es richtig!!
Aber die waren so mega lecker!
Egal,dann gibt`s halt Sushi!!!


----------



## sunny (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Sehe ich ein Pizzabrötchen auf'm Kutter, gibt es nen pvM  .


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Sehe ich ein Pizzabrötchen auf'm Kutter, gibt es nen pvM  .



Richtig so. Aber was ist ein pvM??:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

http://www.ruegenerleben.de/2010/01...-schiffsverkehr-zwischen-rugen-und-hiddensee/


Das hab ich gerade beim Googeln gefunden.


----------



## sunny (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

paar vor's Maul :q.


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> paar vor's Maul :q.




Und dann festbinden und zugucken lassen, wie wir Drillen. Und wenn wir Abends feiern, darf er Filetieren.|muahah:


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Dann muss die Fähre halt mal Eisbrecher für und spielen!
Es muss doch ne Möglichkeit geben rausfahren zu können.
Am wetter sollte es wohl nicht scheitern,so wie die Vorhersage aussieht.


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und dann festbinden und zugucken lassen, wie wir Drillen. Und wenn wir Abends feiern, darf er Filetieren.|muahah:



Zum Filetieren bin ich also gut genug,ja??#d
Euch angel ich in Grund und Boden!!!!:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Zum Filetieren bin ich also gut genug,ja??#d
> Euch angel ich in Grund und Boden!!!!:vik:




Seid wann backst Du Pizzabrötchen?


----------



## Buschangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Dafür müsste pitus das Rezept rausrücken!
Aber die Chance ist wohl gleich null!!
Also muss ich den Kampf wohl doch mit fairen Mitteln aufnehmen.#c


----------



## sunny (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und dann festbinden und zugucken lassen, wie wir Drillen. Und wenn wir Abends feiern, darf er Filetieren.|muahah:



Genau :q. Und wenn das nicht reichen sollte, werden die Klötis kurz in kaltes Wasser getunkt und an der Reeling fixiert.


----------



## pitus02 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

:cSo das habt Ihr nu dafon ( Feind liest mit )#q

Die Regierung sagt ohne Pizza :v kein angeln :c:c:c


----------



## aal-matti (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Die Regierung sagt ohne Pizza :v kein angeln :c:c:c[/QUOTE]

Na toll, keine Pizzabrötchen... tu uns das nicht an....:c:c

@Andor: wenn Du am Mittwoch anrufst, bitte versuche es dann bitte morgens um 4 Uhr. dann bin ich schon auf den Weg zur Arbeit. Denn allmählich liegen bei mir die Nerven blank.  Ich konnte es nicht lassen, war eben im Keller und habe einpaar Jig-Köpfe gebrusht. Das werden die Dorsche bestimmt lieben....:vik:


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



pitus02 schrieb:


> Die Regierung sagt ohne Pizza :v kein angeln :c:c:c



Das heißt, du kommst nicht mit? Armes Schwein :q:q.


Hab gestern in den Nachrichten gehört, dass diverse Ortschaften auf Rügen immer noch nicht von den Schneemassen befreit werden konnten. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Hab gestern in den Nachrichten gehört, dass diverse Ortschaften auf Rügen immer noch nicht von den Schneemassen befreit werden konnten. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.



Das sind wir alle. Hab gestern Abend noch mit dem Käptn Telefoniert, weil ich so Fickerich bin und ihm gesagt, das wir vor Donnerstag was wissen müssen. Wegen neuer Terminplanung und so. 
Er will heute schauen, ob er mit der Sundewind raus kommt. Heute Abend wissen wir dann mehr, wenn ich dort angerufen habe. |uhoh:


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Na dann mal diesen #6#6#6, damit alles klappt. 


Andor, geht es dir besser?


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Na dann mal diesen #6#6#6, damit alles klappt.
> 
> 
> Andor, geht es dir besser?



Hab diese Nacht das erstemal wieder durch gepennt, ohne ständig zu Husten. #6


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Und nun hab ich den sch... Husten!
Hab kein Auge zumachen können heute nacht!!:c


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Hhhmm, dass macht mich stutzig .


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Na dann mal diesen #6#6#6, damit alles klappt.
> 
> 
> Mit Daumen drücken lässt es sich schwer arbeiten!
> Aber ich gebe mein Bestes!!#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Und nun hab ich den sch... Husten!
> Hab kein Auge zumachen können heute nacht!!:c


 
TOLL dann hat er den Sch*** nach Lübeck gehustet oder was??? |krach:|krach:|krach:
Ich krieg dicke Mandeln und hab wie Kpt.Schnööfi kein Auge zugemacht... :v

DAS läßt mich ja hoffen...


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Buschangler und Perle

Jetzt macht man kein Scheixx hier. Wenn ihr ausfallen wollt , steht die ganze Aktion in Frage. So kurzfristig kriegen wir doch keinen Ersatz.

Ansonsten müssten wir die Tour von uns aus "abblasen" |supergri.

Ist vielleicht noch jemand gewillt krank zu werden |rolleyes?


Gute Besserung euch beiden.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Wenn die Tour wegen diverser Krankmeldungen ins Wasser fällt und nicht wegen Sturm oder Eis, müssen wir trotzdem blechen. Also deckt euch mit Zitronen, Grippostad und heißen Weibern ein. Dann müßtet ihr Freitag wieder Fit sein.  Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.#6

Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## knutemann (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht noch jemand gewillt krank zu werden |rolleyes?


Wieso werden, ich bins schonSeit diesem WE verschärfte Rüsselpest aber wenns denn losgeht sollte die Seuche bis Freitag weg sein#6


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



knutemann schrieb:


> Wieso werden, ich bins schonSeit diesem WE verschärfte Rüsselpest aber wenns denn losgeht sollte die Seuche bis Freitag weg sein#6



Ein Kämpfer, wie aus dem Bilderbuch.
Ich wäre auch mit Husten und dichter Nase los. Da kenn ich nix. Zumal die Sundewind auch einen geheizten Aufenthaltsraum und heiße Getränke bietet.


----------



## knutemann (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Zumal die Sundewind auch einen geheizten Aufenthaltsraum und heiße Getränke bietet.


Schnickschnackschnabbeldiebab Weicheierkram:qnur ne kalte Pilsette und frische Ostseeluft bringen einen nach vorne:l


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



knutemann schrieb:


> Wieso werden, ich bins schonSeit diesem WE verschärfte Rüsselpest aber wenns denn losgeht sollte die Seuche bis Freitag weg sein#6



Alllder, tropfst du mir auf's Polster gibbet Ärcher.


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wenn die Tour wegen diverser Krankmeldungen ins Wasser fällt und nicht wegen Sturm oder Eis, müssen wir trotzdem blechen.



Dann müssen die Weicheier eben trotz Abwesenheit löhnen und wir haben mehr Platz auf'm Kutter :vik:.


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Dann müssen die Weicheier eben trotz Abwesenheit löhnen und wir haben mehr Platz auf'm Kutter :vik:.



Jungz!! Selbst 2 gebrochene Arme und Beine würden mich nicht aufhalten!!
Dann besorg ich mir nen super ausgestateten Rollstuhl mit Rutenhalter und allem anderen schnick schnack!!
Brauch dann nur nen Blödmann der mir die Dorsche drillt.
Da wir doch bestimmt ein 1 Euro Jobber aufzutreiben sein!|bigeyes


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

So wollen wir das hören #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Dann müssen die Weicheier eben trotz Abwesenheit löhnen und wir haben mehr Platz auf'm Kutter :vik:.




Als ob Dich der Platz auf dem Kutter interessiert. Du meintest wohl, mehr Platz am Tisch.

Ich würde es trotzdem besser finden, wenn die Weicheier es sich mit ner Heizdecke im Salon des Kutterts gemütlich machen würden. :m
So wäre die Truppe komplett und wir hätten viel Platz an der Reeling zum Drillen.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Buschangler schrieb:


> Brauch dann nur nen Blödmann der mir die Dorsche drillt.
> Da wir doch bestimmt ein 1 Euro Jobber aufzutreiben sein!|bigeyes



|muahah:Als ob Du die Rute im Drill aus der Hand geben würdest. :q:q:q


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich würde es trotzdem besser finden, wenn die Weicheier es sich mit ner Heizdecke im Salon des Kutterts gemütlich machen würden. :m
> So wäre die Truppe komplett und wir hätten viel Platz an der Reeling zum Drillen.



Das wäre natürlich das Beste :q #6.

Apropro Platz am Tisch, wat gibbet es denn auf'm Kutter an Essware |supergri? Weiß das einer?


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich das Beste :q #6.
> 
> Apropro Platz am Tisch, wat gibbet es denn auf'm Kutter an Essware |supergri? Weiß das einer?



Das war das erste, was ich gefragt habe, damit Du nicht quängelst.:m Entweder Gulaschsuppe oder ne Souljanka. Wobei ich für die zweite Variante plädieren würde.


----------



## knutemann (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Büdde, büdde keine Souljanka#d ich vertrag das Zeuchs aufgrund der hohen Säureanteile nicht


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



knutemann schrieb:


> Büdde, büdde keine Souljanka#d ich vertrag das Zeuchs aufgrund der hohen Säureanteile nicht



Ich pack Omeprazol und Renny ein.:q:q:q


----------



## knutemann (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich pack Omeprazol und Renny ein.:q:q:q


Jibbets das dann gegrillt oder gedünstet|kopfkrat:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



knutemann schrieb:


> Jibbets das dann gegrillt oder gedünstet|kopfkrat:q:q



Oral in Tablettenform :q


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich bin so stolz auf dich #6, dass ich das garnicht in Worte fassen kann.

Welches von beiden ist mir egal, Hauptsache es schwimmt was drinn rum, was vorher mal gelebt hat.


----------



## knutemann (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Auch ein zartes Pflänzlein hat, bevor es in irgendwelchen ominösen Speisen verarbeitet wirde, sein bescheidenes Dasein auf unserem Planeten verbracht:q


----------



## sunny (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

:v Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Schlag mich, wenn ich den armen Tieren das Futter wegnehme.


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Schlechte Nachricht: Die Tour fällt aus.#q
Die Bojen sind unter Eis und der Käptn findet es zu riskant ohne sichtbare markierungen zu fahren. 
Weitere Termine konnte er auch nicht geben, da alle kommenden Wochenenden reserviert ist. 
Alle die bereits überwiesen haben, schicken mir bitte Ihre Bankverbindungen per PN. Ich überweise dann direkt zurück. Schade Jungs. 
Sollte jemand von euch, irgendwas in kürze was Organisieren, bin ich gerne dabei.
:c:c:c


----------



## Buschangler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

*Neeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!*
*Bütte,bütte nicht!!!*#q:c#q:c#q:c#q:c#q:c
Was soll ich denn jetzt machen!!!???
Das wird ein langweiliges Wochenende!!|motz:|motz:


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich hab es ja geahnt, aber für'n Arsch ist es trotzdem :r.

Coasthunter, #6 für deine Mühe. 

Wenn sich was ergibt, immer an Knute und mich denken. Wir werden alles versuchen dabei zu sein. So und jetze gehe ich in den Keller ne Runde :c.


@Buschangler
Seh zu, dass du die Pokale auf'm Flohmarkt verscherbelst .


----------



## Buschangler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Buschangler
Seh zu, dass du die Pokale auf'm Flohmarkt verscherbelst .[/QUOTE]

Die hebe ich auf für die nächste Tour.
Brauch mir nur neue Embleme fertigen lassen.

Ich werde wohl mal sehen das ich am WE irgendwo auf`m Kudder Platz finde. 
Wenn sie den Fahren!!!

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Lasst uns nach vorne blicken. 

Guckt euch das mal an http://www.reederei-haefner.de/. Soll ich da mal für April/Mai anfragen? Wenn ja, wer wäre ggf. dabei.


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

wenn da noch Platz wäre, würdet ihr mich mitnehmen?


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Nein :q.


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Du mich auch:q:q


----------



## Buschangler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Nein :q.



Man müsst ihr Euch gern haben!


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Das kommt noch dazu :q.

Buschi, bist du ggf. dabei?


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

ja, ham wa, es sei denn knute drängelt sich wieder dazwischen:q, der knutscht mit jedem:c|rolleyes


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich mach schon mal ne lockere Liste (Teilnehmerzahl auf 10 begrenzt):

1. Sunny (10 Std.)
2. Yupii (10 Std.)
3. Knutemann (10 Std.)
4. Coasthunter (10 Std.)
5. Pitus ?
6. Aal-Matti (10 Std.)
7. Buschangler ?
8. Sven ?
9. Pöppi ?
10. Johnny ?

11. Norge-Klaus


----------



## Buschangler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Das kommt noch dazu :q.
> 
> Buschi, bist ggf. dabei?



Ich denke mal schon. Kommt ein bissel aufs Datum an.
Muss dann ja auch frei bekommen von meiner "Chefin"!!


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Gut, dann nenn ich einfach mal nen Datum.  

Ich frage ggf. für den 17. oder 24.04. an. Mehrheit entscheidet.


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

ich hätte noch ein, zwei Gestalten:q,Jens und, oder Manuel, falls sie von ihren besseren Hälften das Geld für so ne Tour erbetteln können.:q:q


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

mir ist der Termin Latte, ich krieg frei, da ich meiner Chefin ne Tour mit der Color Line spendiert habe:q


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Yupii

Vom Prinzip her behalte ich sie mal im Hinterkopf. 

Sofern aber die "CREW" vollzählig an den Start geht wird das eng. Also warte bitte erst noch mal mit fragen.

Die Tour geht aber wieder von Freitag bis Sonntag, bist du dir da sicher mit dem frei bekommen.


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

da muss ich mal mich fragen:q Du weisst doch selbst und ständig:c


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Wenn Du das auf 10 Mann begrenzt, wäre ich gerne dabei. Mit 12 Mann auf dem kleinen Teil, wird etwas eng.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Naaaa Suuupi |gr:
jetzt lieg ich den ganzen Taf im Bett, Sauf heißen Tee mit nochmehr Rum, fast bis zum :vum Fit zu werden und nun DAS!!!!!#c
Das ist mal nich Nett, und da es so aussieht als würde das Wetter am nächsten WE auch so bleiben fällt nächstes WE meine Hecht-Boddentour auch aus|gr:|evil:;+:v
Das ist dann die 4. Rügentour die in 6 Wochen für mich ausfällt... nochmal: :v

Nun ja, wenn ihr im April ne Tour macht werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich mal zum Grillen vorbeikommen, denn da bin ich eh zum "Lachse-abschleppen" in Schaprode Stationiert, an dr Tour kann ich dann leider nicht mitwirken... |krach:

Aber so ist das wenn man bis in den Mai hinein alle WE schon verplant hat, gell???

Naja, hätte Euch gern alle mal wieder gesehen |bla:|wavey: ihr Nasen...
Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja in der Z-Fisch Saison mal in HH, gell Andor??

Grüße aus Lübeck

Mirco (midde "gebrannten" Mandeln und dem Rum im Kopp...)


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Coasthunter
Soll auf 10 Leuts beschränkt sein. Also bist du dabei. 

@Boot angler
Das dachte ich mir, daher habe ich dich schon garnicht auf Verdacht in der Liste aufgenommen.


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

sunny, schau mal auf deren Seite.
Am 24. ist schon zum Teil belegt.


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Ich werde mich nächste Woche intensiv mit der Planung beschäftigen, wenn ich von allen Crew-Mitglieder ne Reaktion erhalten habe. 

Ginge denn zu Not auch Sonntag? Einen Tag Urlaub muss ich so oder so nehmen, freitag oder Montag ist mir völlig Ladde.


----------



## Yupii (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Ginge denn zu Not auch Sonntag? Einen Tag Urlaub muss ich so oder so nehmen, freitag oder Montag ist mir völlig Ladde.



jawoll:q


----------



## Buschangler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Jungs, Irgendwie wurmt mich das immer noch das die Tour nicht stattfinden kann.
Ich habe mir als Trost ein Platz auf der Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen gebucht.
Die fahren am Samstag raus.
Ich muss aufs Wasser!! Geht nicht anders!

Und zu allem Übel sind gerade die Pokale angekommen!!!! Ahhhhh...
Son Shit!


----------



## pitus02 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Wenn es mit dem Termin passt sind Johny ich und Pöppi auch dabei


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

@Buschi
Dann mal viel Erfolg

@Pitus
Geh mal vom 17.04 aus und klär das bitte.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> @Buschi
> Dann mal viel Erfolg
> 
> @Pitus
> Geh mal vom 17.04 aus und klär das bitte.



Bis zum 17.04. ist es noch verdammt lang hin.|uhoh: Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall dabeisein, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt. Wenn Du den Termin bestätigt hast, sag bescheid, was wir Dir Überweisen müssen. Am besten Du machst dann auch direkt Zimmer klar. Und nicht vergessen: ICH BRAUCH EIN EINZELZIMMER!!!
Du weißt ja am besten warum.:q:q:q:q

Vielleicht machst Du einen neuen Trööt auf für die Tour. Ist sonst zuviel blätterei hier.


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Mit dem eigenen Trööt habe ich schon im Auge |bigeyes, warte nur noch die Antworten ab und dann geht das los. Zimmer werden dann entsprechend auch gebucht. 

Hälfte der Charter (850,00 €) muss als Vorkasse geleistet werden, also von jedem 42,50 €. Wenn alles in trockenen Tüchern ist, gebe ich meine Bankdaten per PN rum (und fahr dann nach Norge .


----------



## aal-matti (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Hi sunny,
wenn Du jetzt neben mir stehen würdest..... Du hast mein Wochenende gerettet. Klar ich bin am 17.04. dabei.  Du kannst mein Fragenzeichen weg machen, denn ich kann Andor doch nicht alleine fahren lassen. :q 
Und wegen unserem Rügencup, einfach nur zum :c:c:c  wo mit haben wir das verdient????


----------



## sunny (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

So und nich anners #6.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Du kannst mein Fragenzeichen weg machen, denn ich kann Andor doch nicht alleine fahren lassen. :q




Soll ich Dich knutschen?:q:q:q Freut mich total, das Du mich nicht allein fahren läßt.#6

@Sunny: Na siehste, dann sind wir uns ja mal alle wieder einig. :vik:


----------



## sunny (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

An alle Fragezeichen :q, klärt bitte bis Montag, ob ihr am 17.04. dabei sein könnt. Ich chartere den Kutter erst, wenn ich 10 Leuts fest zusammen habe (wegen der Anzahlung). 

Sofern die Crew nicht vollzählig kann, werde ich anderweitig versuchen, finstere Gestalten zu rekrutieren . 

Überlegt euch auch, ob wir nen 8 Std. oder 10 Std. Törn machen wollen. Mehrkosten pro Nase 25,00 €.


----------



## Yupii (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Überlegt euch auch, ob wir nen 8 Std. oder 10 Std. Törn machen wollen. Mehrkosten pro Nase 25,00 €.



Ich wäre auch bei der 10-Stunden-Tour dabei:q


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Überlegt euch auch, ob wir nen 8 Std. oder 10 Std. Törn machen wollen. Mehrkosten pro Nase 25,00 €.




10 Stunden mit sovielen verrückten aufm Kutter??

Na Logo.......... :q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Läuft doch :q. 

Ich bin auch für den 10-Std.-Törn. Wenn ich schon mal nach Rügen komme, will ich das auch ausnutzen.


----------



## Yupii (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Läuft doch :q.
> 
> Ich bin auch für den 10-Std.-Törn. Wenn ich schon mal nach Rügen komme, will ich das auch ausnutzen.


Ja, 10-Stunden Pilkerbaden hat auch was|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Besser als 10 Std. abreißen .


----------



## sunny (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*

Alles weitere ab sofort hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=174950


----------



## Yupii (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: An die Crew*



sunny schrieb:


> Besser als 10 Std. abreißen .


für solche Fälle habe ich ne 1000m-Spule dabei:q
Ist aber immer noch besser als sein Gerödel wegzuschmeissen  #d#d:q:q


----------

